# NfS Shift 2 (funktioniert nicht mehr...)



## mlbcharly (28. Mai 2013)

Liebe Profis

dieses Spiel mache hin und wieder zwischendurch ganz gerne. Seit ich von einer GTX 580er auf eine XFX HD7970 gewechselt bin,
stürzt beim Starten eines Spiels das Ding ab mit der Meldung: NfS....-funktioniert nicht mehr.

Habe NfS Shift 2 deinstalliert, alle Programm- u. Registry-Einträge entfernt, neu installiert, Forum geschaut,
Google gequält (nichts brauchbares gefunden) - ich kriege langsam einen Vogel.

Treiber, Updates etc... - alles auf dem neuesten Stand.

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich? Bitteeeeee...

(Mache alles, außer System neu aufsetzen - erst vor 4 Monaten gemacht)

Asrock 970 Extreme 4
FX 8350 (nicht übertaktet)
Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 2
XFX HD 7970
Xilence 750 Watt
16 GB Speicher
Win7 64bit Home Premium


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (29. Mai 2013)

liegt an der speicherdatei die das Spiel früher erstellt hat.
Lösung das profil im dokumente shift 2 unleashed/profil löschen. neues profil anlegen im Spiel fertig


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. Mai 2013)

Mist, war ich zu langsam! 
'Profi' *Prozessorarchitektur* hat vollkommen recht.* 
*


----------



## mlbcharly (29. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank - werde es heute nochmal neu installieren und Euren Rat befolgen.


----------



## mlbcharly (29. Mai 2013)

Also....habe das Profil gelöscht und das Spiel neu installiert. Dann wurde gefragt, ob ich das bestehende Benutzerkonto (EA) verwenden
möchte, oder ein neues wünsche. Habe das bestehende gewählt.

Es geht halt nicht. Beim Spielstart kommt wieder diese blöde Meldung.

Sollte ich ein komplett neues Benutzerkonto erstellen und einen neuen Benutzernamen eintragen?
Das gibt es doch nicht...gleich gebe ich die DVD in den Shredder...


----------



## Kerkilabro (20. Juni 2013)

Ist zwar schon eine Weile her hier aber ich hatte das Problem auch mal.

Hab einfach die Exe auf´m Desktop geklatscht und konnte so das Spiel normal starten.


----------

